# Wild Oil of Oregano



## paul.k.clark

I have Ulcerative Colitis and I found that Wild Oregano Oil works for me. When I first tried this I took several softgel tablets each day for approximately 10 day and it didn't appear to work. I stopped taking them and within a week the bleeding had stopped. This isn't a cure as I need to take one softgel tablet every three to four weeks to keep the bleeding away (small price to pay).


----------



## Trysha

Hello Paul,
Welcome to the forum.
What you have reported is very interesting, especially since it appears to be working for you.
How long have you been taking it and are you on any other meds right now.
It is great if it continues to work.
Thank you for sharing.
Hugs and best wishes 
trysha


----------



## paul.k.clark

It's been at least a year now and I am not on any meds at all since I started taking the Oil.  It seems like my version of Ulcerative Colitis is viral since Oregano Oil is an ant-viral.


----------



## mnsun

Every once in awhile I take wild oil of oregano, colloidal silver and allicin.  However, I've never stuck with any of them because I have few symptoms.  I would recommend others to give it a go intermittently so long as they resupply good probiotics a couple hours later.

Any other wild oregano enthusiasts?


----------



## LittleChloe

I keep a bottle in our natural medicine cabinet. We all take it at the first sign of any sickness. We also use oregano oil for cuts. I give it to Chloe (my little
Crohnie) if she starts to have pain. We also use colloidal silver.  We also all take probiotics.


----------



## paul.k.clark

Actually Probiotics actually doubled the amount of bleeding I was having, definitely not good for me


----------



## rygon

I'd be wary of colidal silver ... theres a reason its banned by the FDA


----------



## LittleChloe

The FDA banned label and advertising claims on colloidal silver like they do on a lot of natural supplements.  The actual sale of the product is not banned and never has been.  That's why you can easily find it at any well stocked health food store in the US, Canada, western Europe, Mexico, South America....  A person may choose not to use it but it's certainly not banned.


----------



## rygon

Sorry i thought USA couldnt sell it. Its certainly banned in Europe as well as Australia for therapeutic use.

Colloidal silver is basically a fluid (ie water) which contained a piece of silver, with which a electric current has been passed through.

Im not disupting it has good antibacterial properties, but it cannot distinguish between good and bad bacteria (thats why its ok for wounds, keeping items clean etc but not for oral use)

From Wiki:



> According to Lansdown, the risk expected due to clinical exposure to silver is "minimal", as only chronic ingestion or inhalation of silver preparations leads to an accumulation of silver in the human body that can cause argyria, argyrosis (accumulation of silver in the eye), and other conditions.[12] Silver-based products are contraindicated for people who are allergic to silver.[12] The reference dose, published by the United States Environmental Protection Agency in 1991, which recommends the estimated daily exposure that is unlikely to incur an appreciable risk of deleterious effects during a lifetime, is 5 µg/kg/d; meaning 5 micrograms of silver per kilo of weight per person each day – about 1 liter of 10 ppm colloidal silver per month for a 66 kg person.[17] An article from the National Center for Complementary and Alternative Medicine points out silver nitrate and silver sulfadiazine can have negative side effects, and they must be applied to the body externally and not taken internally.[2]
> 
> The chronic intake of silver products and the silver buildup from colloidal silver can result in an accumulation of silver or silver sulfide particles in the hair, skin, kidneys, liver, heart and muscles due to high methionine-containing proteins, such as keratin, myosin, tropomyosin, troponin, and key dipeptide glutathione. Serious neurologic (such as seizures), renal, or hepatic complications, as well as headaches, stomach distress, fatigue, and skin irritation have been reported.[57][58] if ingested, colloidal silver may react with certain drugs, such as Penicillamine, thyroxine, quinolones, and tetracyclines.[59] One death has been reported in the medical literature which the authors felt was due to silver toxicity resulting from repeated oral ingestion of colloidal silver.[60] Colloidal silver can reduce the absorption of some medications, including tetracycline and quinolone antibiotics and can bind to penicillamine, thereby reducing the effectiveness of those medications.[16]
> 
> As in photography (where silver is used due to its reactivity with light), silver particles in the skin darken with exposure to sunlight, resulting in a blue or gray discoloration of the skin. This condition is known as argyria, which is a dermatological condition characterized by grayish-blue pigmentation of the skin, nails, gums, and deep tissues; and, in similar manner, it can lead to silver in the eye (argyrosis) and in other organs.[12] Localized argyria can occur as a result of topical use of substances containing silver, while generalized argyria results from the chronic ingestion of such substances.[57] Argyria was long believed to be irreversible,[49] but recently, laser therapy has been used to treat it with satisfactory cosmetic results.[61][62][63] The Agency for Toxic Substances and Disease Registry (ATSDR) describes argyria as a "cosmetic problem",[64] although some people consider it to be socially debilitating.[65][66]





> In August 1999, the FDA banned colloidal silver sellers from claiming any therapeutic or preventive value for the product, noting colloidal silver was being marketed for numerous diseases without evidence of safety or effectiveness.[48] As a result, the product now has the status of a dietary supplement in the US; it can be promoted with general "structure-function" claims, but cannot be marketed as preventing or treating any illness.[48] Following this ruling, the FDA has issued numerous Warning Letters to Internet sites that have continued to promote colloidal silver as an antibiotic or for other medical purposes.[67][68]
> 
> In 2002, the Australian Therapeutic Goods Administration (TGA) found there were no legitimate medical uses for colloidal silver and no evidence to support its marketing claims. Given the associated safety risks, the TGA concluded "efforts should be made to curb the illegal availability of colloidal silver products, which is a significant public health issue."[69]


----------

